# HVAC Openings In Singapore



## Satyajitrk (Dec 16, 2011)

*My client is an independent supplier of HVAC solutions to the offshore drilling rig and FPSO industry. They have recently been awarded several new projects resulting in a strong pipeline of business. In order to continue with their aggressive growth strategy they now require HVAC Design / Commissioning Engineers with NORSOK experience. *
*Reporting to the Managing Director, you will liaise with internal and external stakeholders to ensure the delivery of design and commissioning solutions which satisfy the customer’s needs and comply with NORSOK regulations. You will be based in Singapore with frequent visits to the client’s site offices located within local shipyards. *
*As an experienced design / commissioning engineer you will have extensive knowledge of AUTOCAD as well as engineering design principals. It is essential that you can demonstrate previous experience of working on HVAC solutions for either drilling rigs such as Jackups or semisubmersibles and or FPSOs. NORSOK experience is a must as is the ability to work with minimal supervision. *
*Applications are invited from candidates with a minimum of 5 years experience, fluency in written and spoken English and an Engineering degree from a recognized university. *
*In addition to a competitive salary, employment visa sponsorship, flights and medical insurance will be provided.*
*My hand phone number is +65 92727413 and email add is [email protected]*


----------



## Doc Holliday (Jul 10, 2011)

Throw a beautiful mail order Russian bride in and you have a deal. :thumbsup:


----------



## emmaolivia (11 mo ago)

Best Plumbing Installation Services Company In Mississauga


----------

